# Should I buy Tag Heuer Carrera Automatic (WV211B.BA0787) or PO



## maelstrom (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi all,

I had thoughts of buying an Omega Seamaster PO. Now I have become interested in Tag Heuer Carrera Automatic (WV211B.BA0787). Can you experts tell me about this watch? How good is the build quality compared to Omega Seamaster PO?. Is it a good movement in this watch? Should I buy it?









http://www.tagheuer.com/the-collection/carrera/men/automatic-watch/index.lbl?w=WV211B.BA0787


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Put both on your wrist and see which one you like better.

It might be the TAG or it might be the Omeeeeeeega. From where I sit, I can't tell.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

cant tell you cuz they are too different timepieces.
both excellent choices also.


----------



## darkipsum (Jun 3, 2009)

My vote is for PO, better movement, better build (dive watch) but a lot more expensive than carrera.


----------



## RonaldM (Feb 5, 2007)

I recently received the WV2116, Twin Time version of this watch and completely love it. Though I wasn't faced with the choice dilemena you are, I would have to agree that I would consider the two quite different in a one-or-the-other way. I can tell you, the 2893-2 movement in the Twin Time has demonstrated fantastic accuracy...in past ten days, watch has gone -17 secs!
No chronometer designation of course but this watch surely runs like it. The size is quite suitable to a somewhat smaller wrist...extremely light weight and low profile (I am sure you have contrasted the dimensions).
You'll not go wrong with either but as was mentioned....put them on your wrist and experience each. Best of luck with your choice!


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

RonaldM said:


> I recently received the WV2116, Twin Time version of this watch and completely love it. Though I wasn't faced with the choice dilemena you are, I would have to agree that I would consider the two quite different in a one-or-the-other way. I can tell you, the 2893-2 movement in the Twin Time has demonstrated fantastic accuracy...in past ten days, watch has gone -17 secs!
> No chronometer designation of course but this watch surely runs like it. The size is quite suitable to a somewhat smaller wrist...extremely light weight and low profile (I am sure you have contrasted the dimensions).
> You'll not go wrong with either but as was mentioned....put them on your wrist and experience each. Best of luck with your choice!


The last time I looked,the normal spec for an ETA 2892-A2 exceeded the requirements for a COSC Chronometer certificate. This 2892 family of movements showcases one of the major advances of today's Swiss watchmaking industry: the ability to produce in volume movements of consistent quality at a very high level of performance.

And, for the future, it has the benefit of spare parts availability levels that exceed any vintage stock today. These movements will always be able to be serviced at relatively economic levels. This is an advantage small volume movements will never attain.


----------



## Jake E (Feb 15, 2006)

As someone who owns an Omega Planet Ocean (2201.50) and is strongly considering the aforementioned TAG Carrera I don't know that directly comparing them would be fair. Apart from the fact that they are both swiss automatics with stainless steel cases/bracelets and black dials there really aren't many similarities. 

The Omega is a much larger, and much more expensive 600M 'Professional' (their word) dive watch. Although I've pulled a 'James Bond' and worn mine (on stainless) with a coat and tie, lately I find myself reaching for my Hamilton Viewmatic for pretty much every occasion short of lounging around on the weekends. The strongest argument for the Carrera (aside from aesthetic preference) is the wear-ability. It's comparatively thin and light and probably more suitable for 'most occasions'.

Having owned close to 20 Omegas and probably 10 TAGs I would rate the overall fit and finish to be similar with a slight edge going to Omega. I think TAG has definitely improved their quality over the years... a lot of the negativity you'll read stems from people that either a) are repeating what they've read or b) simply don't care for TAG's designs. Are they perfect? Nope, then again neither is Omega. My brand preference has always been Omega, but that would not prevent me from buying a TAG (nor has it).

As the others have said, with watches this different the only way to truly know which you should buy is to head to a local dealer and try them both on. More likely than not one will 'call to you'... either way you're going to end up with a great timepiece.


----------



## TobyJC (Nov 24, 2008)

One factor to consider is size. The Carrera is 39mm, PO 42mm or 45.5mm. 

The PO fits a bit differently because it really is a thick watch rated at 600m. If you haven't already you should try it on and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Split Second (Apr 18, 2007)

TobyJC said:


> One factor to consider is size. The Carrera is 39mm, PO 42mm or 45.5mm.
> 
> The PO fits a bit differently because it really is a thick watch rated at 600m. If you haven't already you should try it on and you'll see what I mean.


Very important to consider, as the watches are as different in size as they are in character.

I own both (though my Carrera is on leather), but will not recommend one over the other because I like them, equally, in their own right. That being said, there is something timeless, classic, and elegantly simple about the Carrera.

Good luck with your choice.

Regards,

mike.


----------



## wdrazek (Feb 7, 2008)

So it seems that the twin-time Carrera has a 2893-2 movement but the automatic Carrera has a 2836. If so, that would move me to the twin-time.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

darkipsum said:


> My vote is for PO, better movement, better build (dive watch) but a lot more expensive than carrera.


are you talking about the 2500 movement on the PO?
cuz thats the worst movt IMO, tons of problems reported by users.


----------



## wdrazek (Feb 7, 2008)

wilfreb said:


> are you talking about the 2500 movement on the PO?
> cuz thats the worst movt IMO, tons of problems reported by users.


I think the reports of trouble with the 2500 pretty overstated. If you look at more recent threads the trouble seems to have been fixed with the 2500c which went into production in 2007. Many owners are reporting accuracy of +/- 1 sec per day, which is amazing. If Tag movements were typically as accurate I probably would have pulled the trigger by now instead of waiting as long as I have.


----------



## darkipsum (Jun 3, 2009)

wilfreb said:


> are you talking about the 2500 movement on the PO?
> cuz thats the worst movt IMO, tons of problems reported by users.


Yes, I was referring to the 2500c movement. I haven't heard or read anything bad about the movement. Though, I'm new to this forum I'm hearing a lot of good things about 2500c movement, some even saying it can compete with Rolex inhouse movement. I'm not an expert though. 

Cheers
Paul


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

Not really comparing apples to apples here. They are completely different pieces. I enjoy my Carrera, but it is more of a dress watch. If you are looking for a dive watch (or just the look of one) then go for the PO.


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

wdrazek said:


> I think the reports of trouble with the 2500 pretty overstated.


I think they are understated. People who bring up PO issues on the Omega forum get abused by the usual suspects so many don't bother.

When I recieved a a 2500c lemon (actually 2) from my AD I posted it there and was amazed how many PM's I recieved from others who had had the same experience but didn't want to bring it up on the board.


----------



## wdrazek (Feb 7, 2008)

underpar said:


> I think they are understated. People who bring up PO issues on the Omega forum get abused by the usual suspects so many don't bother.
> 
> When I recieved a a 2500c lemon (actually 2) from my AD I posted it there and was amazed how many PM's I recieved from others who had had the same experience but didn't want to bring it up on the board.


Sorry to hear about your trouble with the PO. I have seen the Omega board be pretty passionate in defense of the brand. Every brand makes some duds, a fact that some fanboys don't seem to understand. :-s


----------



## TobyJC (Nov 24, 2008)

Did the POs just stop or was it just not keeping good time?


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

TobyJC said:


> Did the POs just stop or was it just not keeping good time?


One stopped the first day I had it and the other was running several minutes slow per hour.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

underpar said:


> One stopped the first day I had it and the other was running several minutes slow per hour.


I saw you get your chops busted by a few of the members. At least here, we try to help with the issue and if it's broke, well, then it's broke.

Over their, you are asked to accept it as a quirk of the brand and or it must be operator error. :think:

Whether it works or not it will be suggested they are much better than TAG. :roll:


----------



## novan3 (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks like the watch Leo D wore in the beginging scenes of Inception.


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

Unless you want a sport's watch to be used EVERYWHERE, water included, I'd go for the Carrera. It's case design is simply stunning. Goes well on jeans and dressed up. In fact, I like to blend things up... to wear my 2000 diver's when I'm dressed and my gold Carrera when I'm on t-shirts !


----------



## PSUJOE (Jan 24, 2011)

I really like both but I own a carrera. I have a 7.25 inch wrist and it doesn't wear small. I love the bracelet also, very comfortable to wear.


----------



## wdrazek (Feb 7, 2008)

Personally, I'd go with the Carrera over the PO. The PO just hasn't spoken to me but the Carrera's have. Other ones to consider are the Twin Time ( I am partial to black on black leather) and the new Calibre 6 with the same band. Both use the ETA 289X movement which I prefer to the Calibre 5. 

What speaks to you when you have it on is the one to buy.


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

talking about a 289x movement in a Carrera, this is also a cool option (I like the second subdial at 6 o'clock !)... although the Twin Time looks very nice, too, and I have nothing against a Calibre 5, if the buyers likes the look of the watch better. I mean, I would not be put off by the 2824 movement at all...


----------

